# A&B Connected components workbench



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

CCW is free. Really, it's free, no strings attached other than registering it. I know, nobody believes it of Rockwell but it's true. It's not intended to be a full line programming, networking and project management software package like RSLogix, but the products it works on are typically those you would use with small one-off projects or machines. If you are just starting out on PLCs, it's a great way to get going and someday if you ever have to move up into RSLogix, the look and feel will be familiar to you.

http://ab.rockwellautomation.com/programmable-controllers/connected-components-workbench-software

CCW will program Micro800 class PLCs, the small PanelView Component class graphic terminals that go with them, and all Powerflex drives. It will eventually also allow programming of the SMC-50 class Soft Starters as well.


----------



## mfbettwy (Sep 6, 2011)

*hello*

Hello and ty for your info.. i appreciate it. i do plan on using the micro800 series for some small projects.{not big enough} for even a slc.. I appreciate your help and any further info you may find, please let me know,, thank you


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

JRaef said:


> CCW is free. Really, it's free, no strings attached other than registering it. I know, nobody believes it of Rockwell but it's true. It's not intended to be a full line programming, networking and project management software package like RSLogix, but the products it works on are typically those you would use with small one-off projects or machines. If you are just starting out on PLCs, it's a great way to get going and someday if you ever have to move up into RSLogix, the look and feel will be familiar to you.
> 
> http://ab.rockwellautomation.com/programmable-controllers/connected-components-workbench-software
> 
> CCW will program Micro800 class PLCs, the small PanelView Component class graphic terminals that go with them, and all Powerflex drives. It will eventually also allow programming of the SMC-50 class Soft Starters as well.


I downloaded the CCW for commissioning drives. I don't do a whole lot of drives(a few a year) but thought it might be a quick way to startup a drive or tune one with a PID loop. Then I realized the converter to connect to the drives was the gotcha...it appears to be several hundred dollars. I haven't called the supply house yet to verify.

http://ab.rockwellautomation.com/drives/communication/1203-usb


----------



## mfbettwy (Sep 6, 2011)

*thankx*

thank you for the info on the drives.. i do use alot of powerflex drives and they would be a part of my small projects thx again for info...take care


----------



## masternuke (Nov 12, 2017)

How do I Print the LD that I Down Loaded from the Micro850


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

masternuke said:


> How do I Print the LD that I Down Loaded from the Micro850


Open the program with CCW, then under the Device tab, scroll down to the bottom to find the "Document Generator (print)" function and take it from there.


----------

